# Calcium heavy live foods



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Hey, I know that when it comes to inverts having calcium in their diet is a very important factor (for their exoskeletons). So i was just wondering does anyone know a good calcium rich live food i could feed to my Crays? Right now they subside on a diet of pellet food, scavenged flakes, and the odd algae tablet they manage to pilfer from my pleco, and I just dont think they are getting what they need from those foods. Any help or recomendations would be great


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

Not sure about a good live food - phoenix worms are high in calcium but I don't know if crays would eat them - but I use a high-calcium pellet food:
http://www.kensfish.com/kenssticks.html (last item on the bottom of the page).
I feed it to my crays and my cherry shrimps ( I also feed Ken's color stick to the cherry shrimps as well).


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Any thing with a shell. But I don't know which snails and shrimp are good (salt is bad). How about putting a piece of cuttle bone (get it in the bird section). Snails will eat it for the calcium, maybe big inverts will do the same.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

interesting, ill deffinitely pick up some cuttlebone next time i get a chance, and ill check out that pellet food (im not really satisfied with the stuff i use right now anyways).

 looks like ill be picking up a couple dozen trumpet/pond snails at the LFS as well for the tank again lol. The last batch a few months ago seems to have been entirely eaten as i havent seen a snail in there in quite a while.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

I have chinchillas and parrot so I tossed a cuttlebone in the filter. You can also put egg shells in the tank, they are high in calcium.


----------

